# Barred Owl with Garter Snake



## MSnowy (Feb 5, 2019)

I was fortunate to watch this Barred Owl make a very unusual catch. It found a Garter snake that was supposed to be hibernating at this time of year


----------



## Dean_Gretsch (Feb 5, 2019)

Good for you ( and us ), bad for the snake.


----------



## Fujidave (Feb 5, 2019)

Great set, loving the look it`s giving you in the last image.


----------



## tirediron (Feb 5, 2019)

That'll learn 'em for getting up for a drink of water in the middle of the winter!  Great set, Mike.


----------



## Jeff G (Feb 5, 2019)

Great series of shots! He looks like he might be asking if you would like some.


----------



## zulu42 (Feb 5, 2019)

Amazing set.


----------



## pjaye (Feb 5, 2019)

This is a fantastic set.


----------



## MSnowy (Feb 5, 2019)

Dean_Gretsch said:


> Good for you ( and us ), bad for the snake.



He was offering but I had just eaten. It took him/her 7 minutes to eat it.


----------



## MSnowy (Feb 5, 2019)

Fujidave said:


> Great set, loving the look it`s giving you in the last image.



Thanks. I think that is the I’m full look


----------



## MSnowy (Feb 5, 2019)

tirediron said:


> That'll learn 'em for getting up for a drink of water in the middle of the winter!  Great set, Mike.



Thank John. I have a full set here New England News Images


----------



## MSnowy (Feb 5, 2019)

Jeff G said:


> Great series of shots! He looks like he might be asking if you would like some.



Thanks


----------



## MSnowy (Feb 5, 2019)

zulu42 said:


> Amazing set.





pjaye said:


> This is a fantastic set.



Thanks


----------



## Jeff15 (Feb 5, 2019)

Wow, excellent shooting...


----------



## RowdyRay (Feb 5, 2019)

Wow. Very lucky. Did you buy a lottery ticket?

Thanks for sharing. Checked out the full set. Excellent shooting.


----------



## MSnowy (Feb 5, 2019)

Jeff15 said:


> Wow, excellent shooting...



Thanks


----------



## MSnowy (Feb 5, 2019)

RowdyRay said:


> Wow. Very lucky. Did you buy a lottery ticket?
> 
> Thanks for sharing. Checked out the full set. Excellent shooting.



Thanks. I'm glad you enjoyed the full set


----------



## zombiesniper (Feb 5, 2019)

Excellent set and a great find.

Well done.


----------



## MSnowy (Feb 5, 2019)

zombiesniper said:


> Excellent set and a great find.
> 
> Well done.



Thanks


----------



## CherylL (Feb 6, 2019)

Great set!  The photos tell the story.


----------



## sponner (Feb 6, 2019)

Well done.  That will teach the snake not to come out early.


----------



## DanOstergren (Feb 7, 2019)

Great shots.


----------



## Raley (Feb 7, 2019)

Wow this is absolutely stunning! Always love owls, beautiful creatures. Again nice shooting. If you have a second, what lens was this shot with?


----------



## MSnowy (Feb 7, 2019)

CherylL said:


> Great set!  The photos tell the story.





sponner said:


> Well done.  That will teach the snake not to come out early.





DanOstergren said:


> Great shots.



Thanks


----------



## MSnowy (Feb 7, 2019)

Raley said:


> Wow this is absolutely stunning! Always love owls, beautiful creatures. Again nice shooting. If you have a second, what lens was this shot with?



Thank you.  I used a Nikon 500mm f4 on a Nikon d500


----------



## fishing4sanity (Feb 7, 2019)

Thanks for sharing an amazing encounter. The last photo is my favorite.


----------



## HavToNo (Feb 7, 2019)

Very cool series.


----------



## MSnowy (Feb 7, 2019)

fishing4sanity said:


> Thanks for sharing an amazing encounter. The last photo is my favorite.



Thank you I'm glad you like it


----------



## MSnowy (Feb 7, 2019)

HavToNo said:


> Very cool series.



Thanks


----------

